# People appreciate my drawings and a new channel on Youtube



## ARTUR (Jun 14, 2016)

Youtube - https://www.youtube.com/user/ToorkMAN/videos?view=0&shelf_id=0&sort=dd


----------



## ARTUR (Jun 14, 2016)

подпишитесь пожалуйста), мне нужно 100 подписчиков)
please sign up), I need 100 subscribers)


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

You make nice stuff, but were not your personal promotion site.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

We are here to welcome anyone wishing to be a part of our little community, if that is the case for you, welcome!

If you came only to solicit votes, not gonna work!


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I won't even click your link.


----------



## ARTUR (Jun 14, 2016)

How do I delete a post?


----------



## ARTUR (Jun 14, 2016)

How do I delete a post ?
I will create a normal position, without advertising...


----------

